# Site General > General Herp >  Boa or Blood Python??

## BallPythonWannaBe

Hey guys! I have been given the go ahead for another snake! This will be around March of 2018 or possibly a bit later. As you may know I currently own a Ball Python. I have been reading up on Boas(BCI) and Blood Pythons. I have also been looking at Boa vs Blood threads but can't find anything reverent to my situation. From what I've read Bloods have more specific needs than other snakes,and also get bigger. I'd like some advice on what you think  :Smile:  Also I'll be able to get a nice PVC cage with a RHP and a herpstat

----------


## SDA

Bloods get big as in girth which means they can get over 20 pounds. I think one recently topped over 70 pounds. If you want something in the boa family that is not as long as a BC than rainbows or hog islands might be something to look into. Now boas don't get all that huge so it's not like you will end up with a 14 foot monster.

I think an nice male hog island can be perfectly happy forever in a 4 foot cage.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-11-2017),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I do like Rainbow Boas although if I was to ever get one it would be a leusiatic. The length/girth disentangle really doesn't  concern me as long as its not a burm or retic. I really love the beautiful sausage noodles that blood pythons are. Feel free to suggest other species too,I forgot to add that to my original post. Please note I would never buy an animal that I couldn't properly care for!

----------


## MD_Pythons

I have a blood, so I'll share some of what I know. They've got a slower metabolism so they really shouldn't be fed more than a bp, even though they can get more than twice the weight of one. They are more advanced than bps, but if you did a lot of research you could probably handle it. As far as I know, they should be kept in tubs until they hit about a year old and then you can move them into tanks. They are rather sedate, so if you want something more lively I'd look at other snakes.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Would a tub inside the PVC enclosure work? There's a member on here who did something similar for a small MBK. My ambient house temps arnt really high enough for a tub by itself.

----------


## MD_Pythons

I think someone here had a similar quarantine setup, A tub inside a vision cage with a RHP. That might work.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ller-container
Here's an example of what I was thinking. What would be the best kind of enclosure for a blood?

----------


## MD_Pythons

You could do that, bloods can be kept at 82ish degrees so you could put the tub right under the RHP.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

It really depends on what sort of personality you would like most. Blood Python's needs aren't anymore difficult to accommodate than a Boa or Ball Python. They simply just like cooler temperatures on their warm side is all. They are much easier to care for than Ball Pythons in my opinion, simply because they rarely ever turn down a meal. Between the Boas and Bloods, personality and joy of handling goes to Boas hands down. They say Ball Pythons are the pet rocks of the snake world, but I think that title should go to Blood Pythons as much as I love them. But, if you're looking for something different of stunning beauty that reaches the nice, fat girthy size of a Burmese or Retic, but without the un-handleable length, Blood Pythons are where it's at! They are great lap snakes, but they don't really coil around you. Most of mine seem to enjoy crawling around on me and looking around and exploring, though. Their dispositions are much less forgiving than a Boa or Ball Python, but with proper regular handling most of them are perfectly docile and they mellow out even more with age. I highly recommend hook training with all snakes, but with Bloods especially. You wouldn't catch me sticking my hand in their enclosures without making sure they're awake and know it's coming first! lol Between my Bloods, Borneos and Sumatrans, I think I would have to say I favor my Sumatrans. Their colors are just out of this world! But, I love dark snakes... Just in case you don't already know, Bloods are the largest of the three species, followed by Borneos and Sumatrans are generally the smallest of the three...

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Hands down, BCI or BCC all the way.....or a retic. But then again, I'm biased towards those two. Boas are pretty simple to take care of and even if you dont interact with them every day or even every week, they still stay docile assuming you worked with them as a baby.

And retics, Caesar is the only snake ive ever seen that i felt was needy lol. When he's not in shed, he is actually pretty social and always out at night sitting infront of the door i usually leave open for him like he's waiting for me to pet him. I slide the door open and he stands up, looks at me and then lays down by me while i pet him or he will lay his head on my arm. I know snakes dont have feelings like that but i swear Caesar likes the attention lol. If i wander away and sit down to watch tv, he will slide down the cage stack to the floor and explore lol.

I have never owned a blood python but since I'm limited to probably something like 10-12 snakes, there isnt enough room for stuff other than BCI, BCC and retic  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I'd love to have an SD retic but as I understand it retics are illegal to keep in Iowa, as are Anacondas and most hots as well as hognoses. I really like boas but I love the bright reds of the bloods and the shape of their heads is awesome.

----------


## Sauzo

> I'd love to have an SD retic but as I understand it retics are illegal to keep in Iowa, as are Anacondas and most hots as well as hognoses. I really like boas but I love the bright reds of the bloods and the shape of their heads is awesome.


Well that sucks. I am sad to say you are missing out on the pleasure(and sometimes headthrobbing headache) of owning a retic lol. They really do look you in the face and it seems like they know you and are actually thinking like....'if i ever grow bigger than that guy, i am gong to have one heck of a feast' lol.

And you want red?? Check out the tail on Gina!! And don't mind the coiled up shocked look she has. I had to boop her snoot to get to sit there as she was much more interested in wandering around instead of sitting for a camera lol.

----------

_Kcl_ (01-25-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

That Suriname is beautiful! I'd love to just get both but as a 14 year old in high school,with only a part time job it just isn't feasible  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

So I might go with the Blood Python  :Very Happy:  What would be the best setup?? Also what brand of PVC cage do you use? Are drop down doors the best? or are swing/sliding doors alright? Also what substrate do you use?

----------


## Zincubus

What kind of Blood Python ??

Normal or a BLACK !!  

Blacks are rather beautiful in my opinion ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MD_Pythons

Oh that reminds me, where are you going to get your blood from? Any breeders you have in mind?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Honestly I haven't looked at many breeders outside of MorphMarket. And that black blood is beautiful! Any recomendations on breeders?

----------


## MD_Pythons

> Honestly I haven't looked at many breeders outside of MorphMarket. And that black blood is beautiful! Any recomendations on breeders?


I got my Blood off a local breeder, I would go to The Blood Cell or Reptillis. I'm sure you know to avoid Backwater, Underground, and BHB.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> I got my Blood off a local breeder, I would go to The Blood Cell or Reptillis. I'm sure you know to avoid Backwater, Underground, and BHB.


I was actually looking at those two and am part of the blood python forum. I think I might go with The Blood Cell but I am still looking at MorphMarket

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> So I might go with the Blood Python  What would be the best setup?? Also what brand of PVC cage do you use? Are drop down doors the best? or are swing/sliding doors alright? Also what substrate do you use?


If you are starting out with a hatchling, you won't need anything larger than a 28 qt. tub for at least a couple of years... 28 qt. is even technically too large for hatchlings and juveniles, but I consumed all of the extra space with wadded up newspaper when mine were still little and they were fine. I still have a 2015 female Blood comfortably in my 28 qt. rack. She will be getting bumped up into a 41 qt. rack within the next year, though. As far as PVC enclosures, I will be building all of my own when the time comes... I highly recommend newspaper (or craft paper) over any substrate for any snake. It's much more sanitary, easier to clean, no risk of the snakes swallowing substrate and developing major digestive problems and... It's basically FREE! lol

As far as breeders, I would recommend ME in the future... lol But, that's probably still going to be a couple more years, unfortunately... As for now, I would recommend Reptillis Herps or Reptile Rapture...

Have you decided on a Blood, Borneo or Sumatran ("Black Blood") yet?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> If you are starting out with a hatchling, you won't need anything larger than a 28 qt. tub for at least a couple of years... 28 qt. is even technically too large for hatchlings and juveniles, but I consumed all of the extra space with wadded up newspaper when mine were still little and they were fine. I still have a 2015 female Blood comfortably in my 28 qt. rack. She will be getting bumped up into a 41 qt. rack within the next year, though. As far as PVC enclosures, I will be building all of my own when the time comes... I highly recommend newspaper (or craft paper) over any substrate for any snake. It's much more sanitary, easier to clean, no risk of the snakes swallowing substrate and developing major digestive problems and... It's basically FREE! lol
> 
> As far as breeders, I would recommend ME in the future... lol But, that's probably still going to be a couple more years, unfortunately... As for now, I would recommend Reptillis Herps or Reptile Rapture...
> 
> Have you decided on a Blood, Borneo or Sumatran ("Black Blood") yet?


I think I just want a Normal Blood Python  :Very Happy:  Would a cluttered 28q under the RHP work? I'll keep you in mind for the future in case I want another!

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I've never used radiant heat panels, so I don't know much about them other than you would definitely still need to use a thermostat. All of my tubs are in melamine racks and I use THG heat tape for under-belly heat. For my 28 qt. rack I use 6" and for my 41 qt. rack I use 12". Whatever you use, the hot spot should occupy about 30% of whatever type of enclosure you're using...

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I knew about UG and Backwater but why BHB?

----------


## SDA

> I think I just want a Normal Blood Python  Would a cluttered 28q under the RHP work? I'll keep you in mind for the future in case I want another!


That might be a tight fit for a RHP. I have seen someone turn a rubbermaid tub on its side and use a RHP so it is doable but just check the dimensions of the RHP and make sure you give no less than 6 inches clearance below it so you would need taller than normal. I would say a 56 or 64 quart tub would be a smarter idea with a RHP.

Something like this would be much safer with an RHP as to utilize it you would really need it inside the tub not above it. Now if you got a CHE on a pole you could maybe use it to heat the area enough to raise ambient temps without harming the plastic lid.




It's amazing what you can cobble together as a temporary/quarantine tank. Here is what I did with an UTH as an overhead heater and a 50 watt CHE on a dimmer as supplemental heat. I maintain 82-84 throughout the day/night so it keeps my baby warm. Remember this is only a temporary solution until you have them through quarantine and ready for a permanent home.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Thanks but I was more thinking putting the tub inside the pvc enclosure

----------


## SDA

> Thanks but I was more thinking putting the tub inside the pvc enclosure


Minimal height restrictions still apply. You need no less than 6 inches of clearance so as long as you have that it should be ok. I would give a little more than that for a tub to avoid warping.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

_I was_ thinking something like a T10?

----------


## SDA

Oh that would work so long as the tub isn't too high. You could always get a sub adult and skip the who tub thing LOL

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

....I actually feel really stupid right now. I never thought about a subadult!  :Rolleyes2:  A subadult would probably also be a more established, and thus more reliable, feeder too.

----------


## Kara

PM me with details on where you are in Iowa. I'm in Iowa too, and if you'd like to see some larger blood & short-tailed pythons in person & get a feel for what handling and working with them is like, I could potentially mentor you.  :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-14-2017),_GoingPostal_ (12-18-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I would LOVE to take you up on that but I'm really just too busy. I've got school, a part time job and than home stuff.  :Embarassed:  It would be awesome, thanks for the offer!

----------


## Kara

> I would LOVE to take you up on that but I'm really just too busy. I've got school, a part time job and than home stuff.  It would be awesome, thanks for the offer!


No worries - I certainly understand how busy life can get.  If things change in the future & you want to get some hands-on blood python experience, feel free to reach out.  :Smile:

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> ....I actually feel really stupid right now. I never thought about a subadult!  A subadult would probably also be a more established, and thus more reliable, feeder too.


Good luck finding a sub-adult or adult Blood Python for sale, though... I searched the internet high and low before I started buying all of mine a year ago with no luck, because I wanted to speed up the wait time for breeding as much as possible. So, I had to start with hatchlings and juveniles. I found one site in particular (not mentioning any names) that advertised sub-adults and adults for sale, but then refused to sell them after insisting that I fill out some ridiculous "Prospective Owner Application", wanting to know all kinds of personal things that was none of their business on top of other completely unprofessional hassles that whole unfortunate experience entailed...

Anyway... If you haven't ever worked with Blood Pythons before it's not a bad idea to start with a hatchling or juvenile. That would be my recommendation, actually... Even though, most of them tame down pretty well, their general demeanor is much more intimidating than any other species i've worked with. The last thing you want to do is show these guys any fear or let them think you are intimidated. They can put on quite a show until trust has been established! lol One of my Borneos started out sweet as can be for the first month or so then just completely changed overnight a couple of months ago and is still acting schizo. With all but two of my other ones, it was the exact opposite. They acted schizo for for about the first month or so, but have been puppy dog tame ever since with the exception of a couple isolated incidents. If you start out with a hatchling or juvenile you can grow and build trust together. Fortunately, I haven't ever been bitten yet, but I think it's pretty safe to say that a larger Blood Python could do a lot of damage. Just some things for you to consider...

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## xShevi

Another nice boa is the dumerils boa. Doesn't get that big, keeps the pretty head

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Another nice boa is the dumerils boa. Doesn't get that big, keeps the pretty head


I have looked at Durmerils but I just keep coming back to the bloods. :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Oh, just a bit of information from a talk mom and I had last night. I wanted to make it clear that Bloods get BIG. Not retic big but much bigger than Dean. She said she was okay as long as it didnt eat the rabbits  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  FYI our smallest rabbit is 11 pounds(they are flemish giants and their parents were 18 pounds!)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I'm guessing you keep your rabbits in the house and let them run around? Will you be keeping the snake somewhere away from the rabbit smell? lol

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

The rabbits do get out and run around but are in a giant cage most of the time. I also assured her that the snake cage would have locks on it  :Very Happy:

----------


## SDA

I would be far more concerned about an adult rabbit confronting a poor baby blood python than a blood python gaining a blood lust for rabbit

----------


## dylan815

I would suggest a boa over a ball python. For me personally boas seem to have so much personality. They are very very fun snakes to handle because of their size. Not too big, not too small. They are just right. They are smart, inquisitive snakes that i think are very rewarding to keep. There also are some really really really cool morphs. I personally love the sunglows, moonglows, and Dumerils boas. +1 for boas from me.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> I would be far more concerned about an adult rabbit confronting a poor baby blood python than a blood python gaining a blood lust for rabbit


Thats what I told my mom  :Razz:  Especially since the rabbit in question is around 12-13 pounds

- - - Updated - - -




> I would suggest a boa over a ball python. For me personally boas seem to have so much personality. They are very very fun snakes to handle because of their size. Not too big, not too small. They are just right. They are smart, inquisitive snakes that i think are very rewarding to keep. There also are some really really really cool morphs. I personally love the sunglows, moonglows, and Dumerils boas. +1 for boas from me.


I really love my Ball Python even though hes a bit boreing at times  :Very Happy:

----------


## dylan815

> The rabbits do get out and run around but are in a giant cage most of the time. I also assured her that the snake cage would have locks on it


Yeah.... Be careful haha, you never know what an animal will do when present with food way to big. You can never be too careful. my dad had a friend in high school who had a retic and the family got a new kitten. Someone wasn't paying attention and the retic got ahold of the kitten. There was nothing they could do as the retic coiled around it so fast and was so amazingly strong..... Irresponsible Pet owners.  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Thats what I told my mom  Especially since the rabbit in question is around 12-13 pounds
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I really love my Ball Python even though hes a bit boreing at times


I love my ball python, but i don't think ill ever buy another one. My hearts been stolen by retics.... And so has my wallett......

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Yeah.... Be careful haha, you never know what an animal will do when present with food way to big. You can never be too careful. my dad had a friend in high school who had a retic and the family got a new kitten. Someone wasn't paying attention and the retic got ahold of the kitten. There was nothing they could do as the retic coiled around it so fast and was so amazingly strong..... Irresponsible Pet owners. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love my ball python, but i don't think ill ever buy another one. My hearts been stolen by retics.... And so has my wallett......


I'd love an SD retic but they are illegal to keep here  :Sad:  Thats horrible! I would never have a snake out at the same time as another pet

----------


## dylan815

> I'd love an SD retic but they are illegal to keep here  Thats horrible! I would never have a snake out at the same time as another pet


Where are you located?

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

My concern with the yummy smell of rabbit filling the air would be keeping the Blood in constant feeding mode and getting bit all the time. Most of my Bloods and Short Tails turn into ravenous beasts on feeding day as the rats are thawing out in the snake room. It is very difficult to even slide their tubs out to feed them, because they immediately lung out of their tubs snapping at the first thing they see... lol My Boas are even worse... You can't even walk past the rack without them striking the front of their tubs. I don't have my new SD Retics in my possession yet, but from what I understand, they will probably be even worse on feeding day...

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Where are you located?


Iowa. So no hogs or hots either.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> My concern with the yummy smell of rabbit filling the air would be keeping the Blood in constant feeding mode and getting bit all the time. Most of my Bloods and Short Tails turn into ravenous beasts on feeding day as the rats are thawing out in the snake room. It is very difficult to even slide their tubs out to feed them, because they immediately lung out of their tubs snapping at the first thing they see... lol My Boas are even worse... You can't even walk past the rack without them striking the front of their tubs. I don't have my new SD Retics in my possession yet, but from what I understand, they will probably be even worse on feeding day...


Ah. That could be a problem. Besides the bedroom the cage could be in the kitchen or the bathroom

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Hey guys! So I have been looking at Bloods and I found three morphs like  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Black Bloods(Kinda confused on this as i dont know if they are bloods or a diffrent sub-species of Short-tail) Ivory(Super Matrix) and Matrix. I talked it over with my mom and she gave me the go-ahead if I want to get two. My dilmena is that I'd rather buy a small rack to put them in at first and than when they need it, upgrade to PVC cages or a DIY iris x-mas tree tub rack. Any input on this? I was thinking a VE-2 rack?

----------


## MD_Pythons

"Black Bloods" are a different species of python. And I can't help with racks, I don't use them.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-18-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Blood Pythons, Borneo Short Tail Pythons and Sumatran Short Tail Pythons ("Black Bloods") are 3 different species. Generally, Bloods are the largest of the 3 species, Borneos are the second largest and Sumatrans are the smallest... If you are thinking about breeding them in the future make sure you get 2 of the same species and keep their bloodlines pure. As interesting as cross breeding these species might seem like it would be you would only get brown snakes, anyway. Matrix are of the Blood Python species and breeding Matrix x Matrix will produce Ivory. 25% of the clutch would be Ivory if you hit the odds. 

I would recommend building your own 28 qt. melamine rack. They are very simple and cheap to build. The prices companies are charging for simple little rack systems are absurd! I also highly recommend building the type with the sides and back enclosed. They maintain heat and humidity much more than the open type. Here is the 10 - 28 qt. rack I built:

*https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ake-Rack-Build

*And, my 10 - 41 qt. rack:

*https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ake-Rack-Build*


Everyone will tell you the smaller the tub the better for hatchlings, but I started all of mine off in 28 qt. tubs and just filled the extra space with wadded up newspaper in addition to a hide and a large water dish. I had no problems whatsoever with them and they fit comfortably in 28 qt. tubs for at least the first couple of years. Then they can get bumped up to 41 qt. racks or 4' x 2' x 12" PVC enclosures.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Blood Pythons, Borneo Short Tail Pythons and Sumatran Short Tail Pythons ("Black Bloods") are 3 different species. Generally, Bloods are the largest of the 3 species, Borneos are the second largest and Sumatrans are the smallest... If you are thinking about breeding them in the future make sure you get 2 of the same species and keep their bloodlines pure. As interesting as cross breeding these species might seem like it would be you would only get brown snakes, anyway. Matrix are of the Blood Python species and breeding Matrix x Matrix will produce Ivory. 25% of the clutch would be Ivory if you hit the odds. 
> 
> I would recommend building your own 28 qt. melamine rack. They are very simple and cheap to build. The prices companies are charging for simple little rack systems are absurd! I also highly recommend building the type with the sides and back enclosed. They maintain heat and humidity much more than the open type. Here is the 10 - 28 qt. rack I built:
> 
> *https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ake-Rack-Build
> 
> *And, my 10 - 41 qt. rack:
> 
> *https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ake-Rack-Build*
> ...


I love that 28q tub rack! Thats's almost exactly what i want! I'd only have two or three tub slots though. And I might be breeding in the future so I'm glad you added that about breeding the Matrix Bloods. I like Superball hybrids but I understand that mutts are undesierable in the snake world and I respect that  :Very Happy:  How much did it cost you to make? Also as far as I understand you dont have any adults yet but what size tubs are good for adults?

----------


## MD_Pythons

I think adults can fit in those Christmas tree storage bins.

----------


## DennisM

> I love that 28q tub rack! Thats's almost exactly what i want! I'd only have two or three tub slots though. And I might be breeding in the future so I'm glad you added that about breeding the Matrix Bloods. I like Superball hybrids but I understand that mutts are undesierable in the snake world and I respect that  How much did it cost you to make? Also as far as I understand you dont have any adults yet but what size tubs are good for adults?


None of the traditional tubs are appropriate for adult bloods.  You're talking about a snake that has 6ft 25-30 lb potential.  So, unless you want something like a freedom breeder 66, I think you'll need a pvc cage.  I would say 48 x 24 floor space is the minimum required.

----------


## DennisM

> I really love my Ball Python even though hes a bit boreing at times


If by boring you mean inactive, then you're going to be real bored with a blood.  Bloods will make your BP seem relativly active.

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> I love that 28q tub rack! Thats's almost exactly what i want! I'd only have two or three tub slots though. And I might be breeding in the future so I'm glad you added that about breeding the Matrix Bloods. I like Superball hybrids but I understand that mutts are undesierable in the snake world and I respect that  How much did it cost you to make? Also as far as I understand you dont have any adults yet but what size tubs are good for adults?


My 28 qt. rack took 2 sheets of melamine, which are $30.00 per sheet. That was for 9 slots. You could easily make a 2 slot rack with only one sheet. You may as well just make it a 4 or 5 slot rack, though. That way you wouldn't waste any material and you would have room for a couple more Bloods/Short Tails in the future if you decide to get more. Lowes will cut the melamine to the exact sizes for you, by the way. Then you can just take them home and assemble your rack without having to even make one single cut. I used 6" THG heat tape in that rack, which costs $2.20 per foot + $2.49 for each connection set at Reptile Basics. Then you would just need a cheap Dollar Store extension cord to use for the wiring. By the way, don't let the wiring scare you. I'm about as electronically challenged as they come, but heat tape is so simple to wire up that a child could do it. You will of course need a good thermostat as well. I use Vivarium Electronics VE-100's for both of my racks as well as the incubator I just made. They work great and are very affordable. I also get those from Reptile Basics for $84.99 and shipping is free for orders over $50.00. You will need a roll of aluminum tape for taping the heat tape down and 1 1/2" screws. The aluminum tape is around $6.00 or so per roll and screws are probably $5.00. I used 1/8" laminated panel board for the backing on my racks, which costs only $10.00 or $12.00 per sheet + little nails (maybe $5.00). To make the front edges look nice you will want a roll of the laminated trim (I can never remember what it's called, but it's applied with an iron and costs about $6.00 per roll). 28 qt. tubs are $5.00 or $6.00 each at Walmart... So, I would estimate that you could build a 2 - 28 qt. rack with heat tape and tubs for under $90.00 total. To make it a 4 slot rack it would only cost you around $25.00 additional for more heat tape, connection sets and tubs...

I have a 2015 female Matrix Het T+ that is still comfortably residing in my 28 qt. rack. She would actually be lost in a 41 qt. rack at this point and she will be turning 3 years old sometime between June and September next year. Unless she is just a lot smaller than average female Blood Pythons or will be putting on A LOT of size soon, I can't see her needing a 4' x 2' x 12" PVC enclosure for at least a couple more years. And, yes... Blood Pythons are definitely much more "pet rock-like" than Ball Pythons... They are fat and lazy, but I love them all the same! lol

With regard to Superball hybrids, I am totally going to be making some within the next couple of years! They will be awesome and I guarantee plenty of people will want them!  :Smile:  I will be making some Walls, too (Woma x Ball)!

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-19-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Thats quiet a bit cheaper than the VE-2 and than the extra money can go to snakes  :Very Happy:  My mother was asking about DIY cages and for the life of me I cant find a strait awnser about if I need to seal the cages because of using Pine wood

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...gn=morphreport
I need to stop looking at these guys on MM  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## MD_Pythons

Have you looked at Carpet pythons?

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> None of the traditional tubs are appropriate for adult bloods.  You're talking about a snake that has 6ft 25-30 lb potential.  So, unless you want something like a freedom breeder 66, I think you'll need a pvc cage.  I would say 48 x 24 floor space is the minimum required.


This rack would only be for the first two years(Or however long it takes them to outgrow it. I'm not even sure if I am going this route yet)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Have you looked at Carpet pythons?


I have actually but they just dont intrest me.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

So I may have spoken to soon on the Carpets. I really hadnt done much research on these guys

----------


## MD_Pythons

If you do decide to get a Carpet, pick up a copy of The Complete Carpet Python. You want to get an animal from someone that keeps track of the lineage of their animals.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-19-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Carpets are the perfect snakes if you ask me! They're beautiful display animals, modestly sized, easy to care for, and typically great feeders. What more can you ask for?  :Wink:

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (12-19-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

https://www.google.com/search?q=bana...w=1106&bih=612
I instantly doubt myself when I see these lol Im so indesisive

----------


## xShevi

If we're talking different pythons.. The Leiopython. Oh my God. Still something I want a  ton but can't find them anywhere here in the Netherlands.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> If we're talking different pythons.. The Leiopython. Oh my God. Still something I want a  ton but can't find them anywhere here in the Netherlands.


White lips are super cool  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Another quick question. If I was using a 28q stand alone tub with a heat mat what brand of t-stat should I use? Would a Jumpstart work?

----------


## MD_Pythons

A Jump Start would work, a Herpstat or VE-200 would be better.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Also, I saw on the TGR website they have single level racks. What do you guys think about these?

----------


## Prognathodon

TGR stuff looks nice from a distance, but has serious wiring issues. Theres a thread here, and probably at the BOI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

So latest update on this. I now have been allowed $300 for a new snake and setup. Also a Blood Python or Boa may not work. Every summer I go to Michigan to my grandparents and the snakes would have to come with (I dont trust other people to keep temps and humidity) And bringing a adult blood python on a 8 hr car drive and setting it up in a temporary setup might not go well. So I'm considering smaller snake species instead.

----------


## Zincubus

> So latest update on this. I now have been allowed $300 for a new snake and setup. Also a Blood Python or Boa may not work. Every summer I go to Michigan to my grandparents and the snakes would have to come with (I dont trust other people to keep temps and humidity) And bringing a adult blood python on a 8 hr car drive and setting it up in a temporary setup might not go well. So I'm considering smaller snake species instead.


Sorry haven't read through the entire thread ... are you thinking a display snake or one for handling ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MD_Pythons

> So latest update on this. I now have been allowed $300 for a new snake and setup. Also a Blood Python or Boa may not work. Every summer I go to Michigan to my grandparents and the snakes would have to come with (I dont trust other people to keep temps and humidity) And bringing a adult blood python on a 8 hr car drive and setting it up in a temporary setup might not go well. So I'm considering smaller snake species instead.


Have you looked at Savu and Antaresia Pythons? They're one the smaller side but they're outside the usual ball pythons and I'm sure they'd make interesting captives. They shouldn't grow out of a 40 gal tank.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Have you looked at Savu and Antaresia Pythons? They're one the smaller side but they're outside the usual ball pythons and I'm sure they'd make interesting captives. They shouldn't grow out of a 40 gal tank.


I've never heard of Savu's, They look pretty cool though.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sorry haven't read through the entire thread ... are you thinking a display snake or one for handling ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd prefer a snake I can handle.

----------


## Zincubus

> I've never heard of Savu's, They look pretty cool though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I'd prefer a snake I can handle.


Best snake to sit quietly on your lap whilst watching TV or for a nervous friend or relative to hold HAS to be a Royal Ball python... 

If you want a friendly but inquisitive and active handling experience I'd go for a Corn snake ... there are others of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (02-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Best snake to sit quietly on your lap whilst watching TV or for a nervous friend or relative to hold HAS to be a Royal Ball python... 
> 
> If you want a friendly but inquisitive and active handling experience I'd go for a Corn snake ... there are others of course 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Corn snakes are great! Beautiful, inexpensive (even a beautiful morph is usually under $150, or much less), and adaptable. They also do not need crazy setups. Humidity is basically a non-issue, and they do fine with lower heat requirements (actually prefer it) than BP's, for example. 

My corn would eat anything anywhere. My BP, if I moved her every summer, would probably take the whole summer to adjust and eat again!

They get a good size too. They need a little more support and dart around little more than a BP (Corns are more active for sure), but are generally totally docile. I got Figment at 9G and he's now 640G and over 5 FT! He's a sweetheart. Squirmy when little, but they get used to being handled quickly once they realize you are not going to eat them. They also get more confidence with size. 

Does take a little while for them to grow since they are so small and eat such small prey items. I do not believe in overfeeding and Figment took 4 years to be full grown.

Here's my thread on Figment. You can see how much he has grown!

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...nder-Corn-Baby

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-14-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Corn snakes are great! Beautiful, inexpensive (even a beautiful morph is usually under $150, or much less), and adaptable. They also do not need crazy setups. Humidity is basically a non-issue, and they do fine with lower heat requirements (actually prefer it) than BP's, for example. 
> 
> My corn would eat anything anywhere. My BP, if I moved her every summer, would probably take the whole summer to adjust and eat again!
> 
> They get a good size too. They need a little more support and dart around little more than a BP (Corns are more active for sure), but are generally totally docile. I got Figment at 9G and he's now 640G and over 5 FT! He's a sweetheart. Squirmy when little, but they get used to being handled quickly once they realize you are not going to eat them. They also get more confidence with size. 
> 
> Does take a little while for them to grow since they are so small and eat such small prey items. I do not believe in overfeeding and Figment took 4 years to be full grown.
> 
> Here's my thread on Figment. You can see how much he has grown!
> ...


Stunning !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (02-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

I should add that kingsnakes, milksnakes, and other, more common colubrids are all good. The common ones are usually common because of ease of care and ease of captive breeding, plus knowledge of the species will be readily available. 

I am partial to corns (in colubrids), myself. I find them to be a little less aggressive when wanting food. 

Figment will destroy a F/T mouse, don't get me wrong. However, he has never bit expecting food/hoping for food. Same with all the corns I have had over the years (3). I know kings can be very aggressive when wanting food! However, I am sure it varies from animal to animal. 

My BCI has a killer feeding response as well, and in general it's a good thing, but especially if you are new to snakes, I think a corn gives the best value. Price, morphs, ease of care, handling ability, will eat anything, etc. They check all the boxes. 

Good luck and keep us in the loop.

----------


## djansen

> Corn snakes are great! Beautiful, inexpensive (even a beautiful morph is usually under $150, or much less), and adaptable. They also do not need crazy setups. Humidity is basically a non-issue, and they do fine with lower heat requirements (actually prefer it) than BP's, for example. 
> 
> My corn would eat anything anywhere. My BP, if I moved her every summer, would probably take the whole summer to adjust and eat again!
> 
> They get a good size too. They need a little more support and dart around little more than a BP (Corns are more active for sure), but are generally totally docile. I got Figment at 9G and he's now 640G and over 5 FT! He's a sweetheart. Squirmy when little, but they get used to being handled quickly once they realize you are not going to eat them. They also get more confidence with size. 
> 
> Does take a little while for them to grow since they are so small and eat such small prey items. I do not believe in overfeeding and Figment took 4 years to be full grown.
> 
> Here's my thread on Figment. You can see how much he has grown!
> ...


A corn snake was the first snake I owned and since have had boas, pythons, and other colubrids. We bought a normal corn snake for my fiance who was new to snakes and I totally forgot how cool they are! hes so curious and active I really enjoy having him.
Yours is awesome looking! We just picked up a baby okeetee from Kathy Love, cant wait to see her grow into her colors.

OP i second corn snake.

----------

_dakski_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> A corn snake was the first snake I owned and since have had boas, pythons, and other colubrids. We bought a normal corn snake for my fiance who was new to snakes and I totally forgot how cool they are! hes so curious and active I really enjoy having him.
> Yours is awesome looking! We just picked up a baby okeetee from Kathy Love, cant wait to see her grow into her colors.
> 
> OP i second corn snake.


Aren't Corn snakes known as the 'gateway' snake  

I also started with ONE Corn snake and now have a total of 20 snakes inc Royals , Corns   , Kings , Rat snakes , Burm , Retic , Boas etc etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I'm defiently considering something in the colubrid family  :Smile:  Corn's or maybe even a king. I was considering another Royal but I get agitated when Dean(Current BP) misses just one meal.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I got lucky with a pretty reliable feeder and I dont know if I want to deal with a problem feeder.(Not to say that I would'nt do whatever I needed to to help the snake eat). Also I think a colubrid would be better with moving each summer! Any colubrids you guys like besides corns and kings?

Edit-Wow! Thats alot of new reply's!

----------


## dakski

> Aren't Corn snakes known as the 'gateway' snake  
> 
> I also started with ONE Corn snake and now have a total of 20 snakes inc Royals , Corns   , Kings , Rat snakes , Burm , Retic , Boas etc etc 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it, "Gateway Snake."

I don't know what you are talking about.

Or, should I say, "Hi, I'm Dave, and I am a reptileholic."

Although, admittedly, I started with a BP.

----------


## dakski

> I'm defiently considering something in the colubrid family  Corn's or maybe even a king. I was considering another Royal but I get agitated when Dean(Current BP) misses just one meal.  I got lucky with a pretty reliable feeder and I dont know if I want to deal with a problem feeder.(Not to say that I would'nt do whatever I needed to to help the snake eat). Also I think a colubrid would be better with moving each summer! Any colubrids you guys like besides corns and kings?
> 
> Edit-Wow! Thats alot of new reply's!


Try no to get agitated when they miss meals; it will happen. Much harder on the keeper than the snake!

Other people post about Russian Rat snakes, texas rat snakes (which get much bigger and can be aggressive), etc. 

You are very safe with a corn or king, but have a huge variety of coloration/patterns to pick from! I know, personally, they do very well with easy husbandry and are great eaters. Also, (I have better experience with corns), once not tiny babies, they do well with handling and are generally not even slight aggressive. Downright puppy dog tame if you ask me. 

I "only" have 3 snakes and 5 reptile tanks total. So I spend a lot of time with my snakes handling them. Usually almost daily when young (unless eating or digesting) and a little less as adults when tame as can be, but still often. 

Point is, BP's, Corns, etc. are not aggressive species, in general (you can get an angry one - lol), but if you work with them, they will grow to be very docile adults.

With a corn baby - squirmy is ok. Biting they will grow out of 99% of the time, but I'd start with one that doesn't bite to begin with and you will likely never have a problem.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

> Bloods get big as in girth which means they can get over 20 pounds. I think one recently topped over 70 pounds. If you want something in the boa family that is not as long as a BC than rainbows or hog islands might be something to look into. Now boas don't get all that huge so it's not like you will end up with a 14 foot monster.
> 
> I think an nice male hog island can be perfectly happy forever in a 4 foot cage.


Your absolutely right SDA... Dwarf boas are great! They don't get big in girth and don't get long as they max out at about 4-5 feet ( depending on sex).  I have a female Sonoran het leopard boa and female Hog Island boa. Both are wonderful snakes and easy to care for. Just keep in mind the bigger the snake the bigger the enclosure, bigger prey, bigger clean ups and more $$$. Plus bigger is not always better!

----------

_dakski_ (02-18-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

If I were to ever get a colubrid it would probably be a Russian Rat Snake...

----------

